# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Επείγουσα απορία

## Vikentios

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος άμα είναι το σωστό μέρος για ζητήσω την βοηθειά σας αλλά πιστεύω οτι
συνδέονται  :Whistle:  
μετά τις αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες να συνδέσω το laptop στο ιντέρνετ μέσω dial-up
χρησιμοποιώντας  το κινητό μου είτε ως bluetooth modem είτε ώς modem κλασσικό αλλά συνδεμένο με usb(εχώ windows 7 64-bit και βρήκαν τους drivers για το τηλέφωνο και τους βάλαν) βρήκα τρόπο  :Respekt:  το sony ericsson(K810i) που έχω έχει μια επιλόγη usb internet όπου άμα την ενεργοποιήσεις μόλις το συνδέεις με usb στο pc συνδεέσαι στο net αυτόματα  :Laughing:  το θέμα είναι το εξής που πρέπει να ψάξω για να δω τις χρεώσεις της κοσμοτέ
και σε τι θεματική ενότητα.Αμά μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει....
το δημοσιεύσω εδώ γιατί έχει να κάνει με κινητό μεν αλλά με τις χρεώσεις που έχει ο οτε-κοσμοτέ  για σύνδεση στο νετ μέσω data απο κινητό η μέσω υπολογιστή.
υ.γ:ενοείται οτι το θέλω για διακοπές και μόνο που δεν έχω dsl   :Sad:

----------


## emeliss

Κάλεσε το 1212.

Το σωστό υποφόρουμ είναι το Κινητή και Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα

----------


## Vikentios

> Κάλεσε το 1212.
> 
> Το σωστό υποφόρουμ είναι το Κινητή και Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα


thanks  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Vikentios

Mετά τις αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες να συνδέσω το laptop στο ιντέρνετ μέσω dial-up
χρησιμοποιώντας το κινητό μου είτε ως bluetooth modem είτε ώς modem κλασσικό αλλά συνδεμένο με usb(εχώ windows 7 64-bit και βρήκαν τους drivers για το τηλέφωνο και τους βάλαν) βρήκα τρόπο  το sony ericsson(K810i) που έχω έχει μια επιλόγη usb internet όπου άμα την ενεργοποιήσεις μόλις το συνδέεις με usb στο pc συνδεέσαι στο net αυτόματα  το θέμα είναι το εξής που πρέπει να ψάξω για να δω τις χρεώσεις της κοσμοτέ
και σε τι θεματική ενότητα.Αμά μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει....
υ.γ:ενοείται οτι το θέλω για διακοπές και μόνο που δεν έχω dsl

----------


## ariadgr

Δε σε συμφέρει με
κοσμοτε συμβολαιο για pc, δες το προπληρωμένο της Wind και της vodafone.

http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?pageID=1443&langID=1

........Auto merged post: ariadgr πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

http://www.vodafone.gr/portal/client...el&pageId=8638

----------


## Vikentios

> Δε σε συμφέρει με
> κοσμοτε συμβολαιο για pc, δες το προπληρωμένο της Wind και της vodafone.
> 
> http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?pageID=1443&langID=1
> 
> ........Auto merged post: ariadgr πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> http://www.vodafone.gr/portal/client...el&pageId=8638


για ποιό λόγω δεν συμφέρει η cosmote? το usb vodafone internet το πληρώνεις 50€ και μετά τι χρεώσεις έχει? το δεύτερο λινκ δεν λειτουργεί

----------


## ariadgr

Η cosmote εχει το internet on the phone 100&300mb που δεν επαρκουν για λαπτοπ.

Στη vodafone δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να δωσεις 50€ για το στικακι, μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις απο κινητο παιρνωντας τη σιμ που εχει και 10 μερες.

Της wind ειναι add-on σε οποιοδηποτε καρτοκινητο, προφανως εχουν αλλαξει το λινκ, αν το βρω θα στο γραψω

........Auto merged post: ariadgr πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

http://www.wind.com.gr/Left-Menu/Κιν...λαιο.aspx

NS7

----------


## apnet

Η vodafone δεν διαφημίζει ένα στικάκι για internet στα 10 ευρώ το μήνα; (adsl)

----------


## Vikentios

τλσπ με βλέπω να μπαίνω με αυτό που σκέφτηκα στην αρχή.
thanks για τις προτάσεις  :Smile:

----------


## ariadgr

Με τι χρεώσεις θα μπαίνεις «με αυτό που σκέφτηκες στην αρχή»;  :What..?:

----------


## Vikentios

> Με τι χρεώσεις θα μπαίνεις «με αυτό που σκέφτηκες στην αρχή»;


με τις χρεώσεις που έχει η κοσμοτε για το internet,θα το ψάξω και θα δω αμα με συμφέρει....

----------


## emeliss

Όπως σου είπα κάλεσε το 1212 από το κινητό σου. Θα σου πουν τα διαθέσιμα προγράμματα και τις χρεώσεις τους.

Να έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι θέλει αρκετή προσοχή το internet από τους κινητούς.

----------


## SfH

Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου από όταν είχα cosmote, οι χρεώσεις για data χώρις κάποιο συμβόλαιο που να περιλαμβάνει data μέσα είναι κοντά στο 1Ε/MB . Δε θα το χαρακτήριζα ακριβώς φτηνή λύση. Γνώμη μου είναι , όποιον πάροχο και να αποφασίσεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις, πάρε οπωσδήποτε κάποιο πακέτο data.

----------


## Vikentios

> Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου από όταν είχα cosmote, οι χρεώσεις για data χώρις κάποιο συμβόλαιο που να περιλαμβάνει data μέσα είναι κοντά στο 1Ε/MB . Δε θα το χαρακτήριζα ακριβώς φτηνή λύση. Γνώμη μου είναι , όποιον πάροχο και να αποφασίσεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις, πάρε οπωσδήποτε κάποιο πακέτο data.


πρακτικά αυτό σημαίνει οτι άμα  δεν μπαίνω για πολύ ώρα,και δεν κατεβάζω δεν θα έχω υπέρογκες χρεώσεις έτσι δεν είναι?δηλαδή αμα μπαίνω απλά σε websites

μιας και  φαίνεται να είσαι γνώστης θέλω να σε ρωτήσω το εξής

πές οτι παίρνω αυτό το usb stick της κοσμοτε:http://www.plaisio.gr/Cell-Phones-In...1-1001-010.htm

χωρίς laptop ενοείται!πως διαμορφώνονται οι χρεώσεις? αυτό μπορώ να το πάρω σκέτο,έτσι
δεν χρειάζεται να γραφτώ σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα? και που θα χρεώνομαι συμπληρωματικά στο λογαριασμό της κοσμοτε?είμαι με συμβόλαιο.ενοείται οτι θα ρωτήσω αλλά αμα ξέρεις και έχεις εμπειρία δεκτή κάθε συμβουλή  :Smile:

----------


## SfH

Δεν έχει να κάνει με την ώρα αλλά με τον όγκο. Είναι απίστευτα εύκολο να χρεωθείς π.χ. 10Ε επειδή broswαρες κανά τέταρτο, ανάλογα τα sites που επισκέπτεσαι πάντα. Περί χρεώσεων, καλύτερα να μιλήσεις με πωλητές από την εκάστοτε εταιρία για να ενημερωθείς για τις τρέχοντες προσφορές/χρεώσεις για data. Δες και τα σχόλια του ariadgr πιο πάνω. Προσωπικά, δυστυχώς έχω πολύ καιρό να ψαχτώ με τιμές/προσφορές πακέτων κινητής  :Sad:

----------


## Vikentios

> Δεν έχει να κάνει με την ώρα αλλά με τον όγκο. Είναι απίστευτα εύκολο να χρεωθείς π.χ. 10Ε επειδή broswαρες κανά τέταρτο, ανάλογα τα sites που επισκέπτεσαι πάντα. Περί χρεώσεων, καλύτερα να μιλήσεις με πωλητές από την εκάστοτε εταιρία για να ενημερωθείς για τις τρέχοντες προσφορές/χρεώσεις για data. Δες και τα σχόλια του ariadgr πιο πάνω. Προσωπικά, δυστυχώς έχω πολύ καιρό να ψαχτώ με τιμές/προσφορές πακέτων κινητής


τελικά τα είδα με λίγο μεγαλύτερη προσοχή,και νομίζω οτι θα καταλήξω στο vodafone 
καρτόιντερνετ   :Wink:  :Wink:  δίνεις 50€ σε πρώτη φάση βέβαια αλλά μετά δουλεύεις με προπληρωμένο 
που είναι αρκετά καλό άμα είσαι εκτός έδρας για ένα διάστημα  :One thumb up:

----------


## emeliss

Αν είσαι αρκετές συνεχόμενες μέρες εκτός και θες μεγάλο όγκο δεδομένων βολεύει. Αν το θες όμως για τα Σαββατοκύριακα και κάποιες μέρες ξέμπαρκες δεν βολεύει καθόλου.

----------


## Vikentios

> Δεν έχει να κάνει με την ώρα αλλά με τον όγκο. Είναι απίστευτα εύκολο να χρεωθείς π.χ. 10Ε επειδή broswαρες κανά τέταρτο, ανάλογα τα sites που επισκέπτεσαι πάντα. Περί χρεώσεων, καλύτερα να μιλήσεις με πωλητές από την εκάστοτε εταιρία για να ενημερωθείς για τις τρέχοντες προσφορές/χρεώσεις για data. Δες και τα σχόλια του ariadgr πιο πάνω. Προσωπικά, δυστυχώς έχω πολύ καιρό να ψαχτώ με τιμές/προσφορές πακέτων κινητής


ναί έχεις δίκιο σε αύτο.Να ρωτήσω ρε παιδιά άμα νγωρίζετε.
Στο καρτοιντερνετ της vodafone όταν λεει 11 μέρες εννοεί ημερολογιακά η σε ώρες που αντιστοιχούν σε
11 μέρες/ π.χ άμα δηλαδή το ενεργοποιήσω στις 10 θα έχω  νετ μέχρι τις 20 οτι και να γίνει και οτι χρήση και να κάνω ή εφόσον δεν μπώ θα μου μένουν οι ώρες που αντιστοιχούν στο υπόλοιπο των ημερών?  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: Vikentios πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δε σε συμφέρει με
> κοσμοτε συμβολαιο για pc, δες το προπληρωμένο της Wind και της vodafone.
> 
> http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?pageID=1443&langID=1
> 
> ........Auto merged post: ariadgr πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> http://www.vodafone.gr/portal/client...el&pageId=8638


η wind έχει σίγουρα καρτοιντερνετ? γιατί δεν βρίσκω καμιά πληροφορία στο site  :Whistle:

----------


## jim68

> ναί έχεις δίκιο σε αύτο.Να ρωτήσω ρε παιδιά άμα νγωρίζετε.
> Στο καρτοιντερνετ της vodafone όταν λεει 11 μέρες εννοεί ημερολογιακά η σε ώρες που αντιστοιχούν σε
> 11 μέρες/ π.χ άμα δηλαδή το ενεργοποιήσω στις 10 θα έχω νετ μέχρι τις 20 οτι και να γίνει και οτι χρήση και να κάνω ή εφόσον δεν μπώ θα μου μένουν οι ώρες που αντιστοιχούν στο υπόλοιπο των ημερών? 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Vikentios πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> η wind έχει σίγουρα καρτοιντερνετ? γιατί δεν βρίσκω καμιά πληροφορία στο site


Δές εδώ

----------


## Vikentios

> Δές εδώ


εσύ έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει  κανένα απο τα δύο?

----------


## jim68

Οχι.
Πρίν ένα χρόνο όμως που ήμουνα διακοπές στην Κρήτη για δύο μήνες περίπου είχα το "ιντερνετ ον δε γκου" απο κοσμοτέ.
Τότε όμως ήταν συμβόλαια 12μήνα.

----------

